# jars



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Try mann lake or blue sky.I prefer the plastic squeeze bottles for selling.Glass is more convenient for heating honey that gets crystalized. JMO


----------



## naturaledge (Apr 27, 2011)

You can try these folks . Specialtybottle.com


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

deb,
how far are you from Dundee, NY? Which is north of Watkins Glen and south of Geneva. Wixson Honey Co., Inc sells jars. I don't have their number handy or I'd send it to you. Jerry may have a webpage, I'm not sure.

If you are closer to Norwich,NY, there is someone near there I could recommend.

If you are closer to Waverly,NY, then Dadants' Branch at Waverly would be your best bet. Dadant is on the web. Look them up and get the number for the Waverly Branch.

Glass can be shipped, but not insured against breakage.


----------



## dabb (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! @Mark I'm closer to the Vt/Ma border I'll see if I can find a web site.
Thanks for the help!
Deb


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Try Betterbee, right in Greenwich NY. I buy most of my bottles there. Another place I have gotten hex jars was burch bottle, 430 Hudson River Road Waterford, NY 12188
(800) 903-2830


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.sailorplastics.com/


----------



## dabb (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been comparing price among the bee supply places I was hoping there was another alternative. I know! I knew there was a bottle place around I came across a while back thought they were in Waterford but couldn't remember their name---thanks!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

dabb said:


> Thanks guys!!! @Mark I'm closer to the Vt/Ma border I'll see if I can find a web site.
> Thanks for the help!
> Deb


Then you are w/in driving distance of BetterBee, Greenwich,NY.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Deb,

PM me what you are looking to buy. We get ours from Wixsons, which we found to have the best prices around and we will get you setup for some bottles.


----------

